
Software engineering: UK vs Silicon Valley - rjshade
http://80000hours.org/blog/26-software-engineering-britain-vs-silicon-valley
======
gamechangr
well said.

I'm an american who has been to London maybe twenty times. I have noticed the
difference in pay rate. London has very similar pay rate to places like Austin
or Boulder which are about 30% less in cost of living.

I would guess that Silicon Valley one would make about 25%-40% more than
London for top paying CS jobs with a very similar cost of living

